# System Message 7/4/11 - Virgin Media TV, powered by TiVo, is here.



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

You were right Dave - here's another one...


> Subject: Virgin Media TV, powered by TiVo, is here.
> From: The TiVo Team
> Date: Thu 7th Apr 2011
> Expire: Thu 14th Apr 2011
> ...


Shall we run a book on what the last one on 1st June will be? I'll go with "So long and thanks for all the fish, suckers"


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

> And all you need to join in the fun is a brand new TiVo box and Virgin Media XL TV


That statement is of course is not correct, you also need to live in a VirginMedia fibre networked area and not on a private road.

Automan.


----------



## Nimbus (May 29, 2004)

Virgin_sales_bod said:


> Get yours, at a very
> special price, from virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade now.


Go on, I'll bite... how much is the 'very special price' compared with what the general public will be paying ?

I might even consider it


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

spitfires said:


> Shall we run a book on what the last one on 1st June will be? I'll go with "So long and thanks for all the fish, suckers"


I'm hoping for a Dossa and Joe forced recording of the national anthem followed by a white dot like the old days of close down.


----------



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

Nimbus said:


> Go on, I'll bite... how much is the 'very special price' compared with what the general public will be paying ?
> 
> I might even consider it


£149 up front at this stage and you have to sign up for the XL tv channel package. I have taken the plunge (with HD) and I am happy, especially as I have already had it recording 3 programmes simultaneously on a Thursday evening.

I am still hopeful that I can run my series 1 after 1st June if the alternative EPG happens -AND I can access it given that my series 1 is not connected to the internet


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

All your tuners are belong: to US


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone's S1 account status changed?


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

Mine still says 5:Lifetime Service


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Nope, both still lifetime service


Alek


----------



## irrelevant (Mar 19, 2002)

I wonder if that would count as an advertisement, or promotional message, and thus come under the ASA's remit? The lack of a "in cabled areas only" is a significant limitation that I think should be mentioned.

http://www.asa.org.uk/Complaints/How-to-complain/Online-Form/Step1.aspx


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

unless the regs have changed, ASA's remit only covers "public" advertising - this isn't public (viz. you already have a "relationship" with the company and therefore they can spout any bollos they like).

.


----------



## Steve_K (May 5, 2001)

Whatever these are possibly the most bastard annoying spam messages that I receive.

So as this is the third time I'm off to buy 3 lottery tickets (next time it'll be 4 then 5 etc) if (and lets be honest it's a whopping big IF) I win big time then TiVo and Virgin get pursued with injunctions etc

I know the odds are overwhelmingly in their favour but each time they p*ss me off those odds get just a little bit more on my side.

My message to TiVo: we know about the Virgin deal, now _back_ the _truck_ up


----------



## tivofromdayone (Aug 19, 2005)

Steve_K said:


> My message to TiVo: we know about the Virgin deal, now _back_ the _truck_ up


can I amend that to ' We know about the Virgin deal that others may be able to get, whilst we on this road cannot, and thank you again Tivo for killing a service we could actually receive and replacing it with the one we can't actually get.


----------

